# BIKE Transalp 2017



## Danimal (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

die Streckendetails der 20. BIKE Transalp vom 16.-22.07.2017 stehen jetzt fest:

http://bike-transalp.de/strecke/strecke-gesamt/

Im Vergleich zur '16er Transalp sind die Etappen tendenziell etwas länger, dafür sehen die Abfahrten etwas leichter aus.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Deleted 141373 (9. Dezember 2016)

Die zweite Etappe schaut wirklich schwer aus. Zwar das kürzeste Teilstück, aber gleich am Start ~1900 hm. Großteil laut Karte über Schotter. Da sollte man die ersten 100 Kilometer am Tag 1 nicht zu sportlich angehen. Die Zeit kann man an Tag 2 schnell wieder verlieren.
Mir fehlt jetzt der Vergleich zu den Vorjahren, aber diese Zahlen sprechen für sich. Gleich zwei Etappen über 100 km. Bin jetzt nur einmal nicht ganz 100 km gefahren, Willingen MTB Festival, und das war schon sehr sportlich für mich. Da muss man schon was können, um die Transalp mitzumachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. Dezember 2016)

Komisch irgendwie krieg ich grad Lust auf die Schinderei.Obwohl ich genau weiss das ich im Letzten Drittel landen würde.Hab soeben mal die Partnerbörse gecheckt,leider keiner aus der Nähe!!!Oder sollte ich sagen vielleicht besser so


----------



## Danimal (9. Dezember 2016)

Warte mal ab, Anfang 2017 füllt sich die Partnerbörse bestimmt noch . Mit nem Kumpel macht das allerdings viel mehr Spaß!


----------



## ctwitt (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Transalp Freunde,

zu der Strecke 2017. 
1. Etappe mit atraktiven Schlussanstieg, das wertet diese im letzten Teil früher sehr langweilige Etappe deutlich auf.

2. Etappe von Brixen, etwas für die Kletterer. Mir hat die Variante direkt von Brixen nach St. Christina besser gelegen. Ist aber sicher Geschmacksache.

3. Etappe ist s.o. eigentlich ein Teil mit Ergänzungen der direkten Brixen St Christina Etappe. 

4. Etappe nach Kaltern, die liegt vom Profil auch nicht kletterern. Mal was neues. Wobei es 2009 eine ganz tolle Etappe von St. Christina nach Kaltern gegeben hat mit wirklich unendlichen Trails und ebensolchen Anstiegen.

5. Etappe Trento war ja früher auch schon Etappenort. Nach Trento fuhren wir vor Jahren schon auf wirklich tollen extrem langen Trails. Die sehr anspruchsvoll waren. Da fehlen jetzt einige interessante Abfahrten. Wurde etwas gebügelt.

6. Etappe Von Trento kann man ja eigentlich am Stück an den Gardasee fahren. Wurde ja schon mehrfach gemacht. Mal sehen wie sich dieses defakto 50 km Bergzeitfahren dann anfühlt. 

7. Für eine Abschlussetappe eine gute nicht zu schwere Streckenführung ins Ziel. Denke ich.

Allgemein zur Transalp Entwicklung. Es war mal als "das schwerste MTB Rennen der Welt" beworben. Gut, dass man dem immer schneller höher weiter Trend nicht gefolgt ist. Allerdings gäbe es schon einige neue Elemente, die aus meiner Sicht das Rennen attraktiver machen könnten. Ein Prolog am ersten Tag zum warmfahren. Auch mal eine Etappe als reines Bergzeitfahren wo jeder einzeln seine Zeit bekommt. Um Hektik aus dem Rennen zu nehmen, wäre das Einrichten von Stages eine gute Möglichkeit. Also Zeitnahme nur an bestimmten Streckenabschnitten. Dort wo Verkehr oder andere Gefahren gegeben sind, keine Zeitnahme. Die Strecke 2017 wäre allein aus alten Etappen in 5 Etappen zu machen, dazu ein Bergzeitfahren und ein Prolog sowie einige Abschnitte ohne Zeitnahme. Weniger Unfallrisiko, Entspannter Start daraus ergibt sich die Startaufstellung, jeder hätte mal seine Bergvergleichzeit individuell seiner Leistung entsprechend und man bräuchte zwei Hotel Orte weniger. 

Kette rechts


----------



## Danimal (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde die langen Auffahrten total geil und würde am liebsten gleich nochmal an den Start gehen.
Zum Thema "das schwerste MTB Rennen der Welt", das Du ja 2016 auch schon ins Feld geführt hast, sage ich nur: Es ist so schwer, wie man es sich macht. Man kann das Ding relativ entspannt im Feld mitrollen (auch dazu ist eine gewisser Trainingszustand erforderlich), oder sich jeden Tag an der Kotzgrenze bewegen.
Was das Rennen meiner Meinung nach "schwierig" macht sind folgende Punkte:

Sich mit einem Teampartner arrangieren
Die eigenen Körner auf 7 Tage verteilen und das Thema "Recovery" im Griff haben
Den (schmalen) Grat zwischen Risiko und Geschwindigkeit zu finden, insbesondere in den Abfahrten.
Was die Startauftstellung und die Starts generell angeht bin ich voll und ganz bei Dir, ebenso bei den Abschnitten mit Schranken oder Baustellen, die eigentlich keine faire Zeitnahme ermöglichen. Mir ginge es gar nicht darum, die Veranstaltung zu verkürzen oder Hotelzimmer zu sparen - gerade das ist doch das coole an dem Rennen!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## ctwitt (13. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich denke das was ein solches Etappenrennen schwer macht ist

1. das Profil

2. die Etappenlänge

3. das Wetter

Mit "schwer" machen meine ich. Ob es einen physisch möglich ist die Herausforderung überhaupt zu bewältigen. 

Die Punkte die Du anführst, sind aus meinem Verständnis Dinge die Du selber beim Rennen dosieren kannst. Ob ich schnell oder langsam bergab fahre oder ob ich laufe ist egal, ich werde runter kommen. Ob ich mich besser oder schlechter erhole, ich kann am nächsten Tag trotzdem starten. Ob ich mit dem Teampartner fahre oder alleine für mich. Ich werde trotzdem ins Ziel kommen. 

Aber ob ich körperlich in der Lage bin einen Streckenabschnitt in einer gewissen vorgegebenen Zeit zu absolvieren, dass habe ich nicht mehr selber durch Variation meiner physischen Möglichkeiten so ohne weiteres im Griff. Ob ich es aushalte, dieses dann noch bei Hitze oder Kälte sowie Schnee zu schaffen. Das meine ich mit schwer. 

Ausserdem ist das nicht von mir. Sondern damit hat der Uli jahrelang sein Rennen beworben. Es war ja schon immer so, dass es für fast jeden Teilnehmer wahrscheinlich ist, in Riva anzukommen. Nicht so wie z.B. beim GranRaid oder bei der Salzkammergut Trophy, wo viele am Zeitlimit scheitern und vor beenden der Strecke raus genommen werden.


----------



## Danimal (13. Dezember 2016)

Naja, Cristalp fand ich jetzt nicht wirklich krasser (ist jetzt aber auch schon fast 20 Jahre her, die Erinnerung verklärt ja alles). Die Trophy schon eher. Oder ein 24h Rennen als Einzelstarter. Wie gesagt - "schwer" ist relativ. Wenn man das Rennen so auslegt, dass nur 10% der Teilnehmer es überhaupt schaffen können, würde es vermutlich bald wegen Teilnehmermangel eingestellt. Ist ja jetzt schon nicht gerade so, dass die Veranstaltung aus allen Nähten platzen würde...
Bei einem Hobby-Etappenrennen strikte Zeitlimits einzuführen finde ich auch bescheuert - die langsamen dürften dann ja bereits am ersten Tag wieder nach Hause fahren. Bei der Trophy und dem Grand Raid hat das Zeitlimit hauptsächlich Sicherheitsgründe.

Meine Punkte oben habe ich aufgeführt, weil sie in Kombination wirken.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## tempest-boy (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo , da die Abfahrten generell erwas leichter geworden sind im Vergleich zu letzten Jahr ,  wäre eine empfehlenswerte Reifenwahl der Conti RaceKing 2.2 prot oder lieber der X king 2.2 prot?! thx


----------



## Danimal (21. Januar 2017)

Hi,

ich würde Dir aus meiner Erfahrung im letzten Jahr (und da war es ja weitestgehend trocken) trotzdem zu X-King vorne und hinten raten, oder zu vergleichbaren Pellen anderer Hersteller. Es reicht halt eine nasse Abfahrt und Du wirst Dir mehr Profil wünschen.
Ich bin mit X-King vorne und Race King hinten gestartet, habe aber während des Rennens hinten auf Maxxis IKON umgerüstet (weil der RK Luft verloren hat).
Derzeit fahre ich vorne Maxxis Ardent Race und hinten Ikon, das würde ich bei trockenen Aussichten auch bei der TA wählen. Ansonsten X-King all-the-way


----------



## tempest-boy (21. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank .  2016 bin ich RK v/h gefahren war zum Glück trocken bis auf den letzten Tag wo ich dann wirklich derbe Probleme hatte .  also diesmal xking . .. thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (23. Juni 2017)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass es 2017 keine Bergwertung und keine Endurowertung gibt? Sparen die sich die dafür notwendige, separate Zeitmessung? Oder ist das wohl einfach noch nicht online?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Danimal (31. Juli 2017)

Die Veranstaltung ist ja nun rum - könnten hier die Teilnehmer ihre Erfahrungen für die Nachwelt hinterlassen?


----------



## ctwitt (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Danimal,

schön wars. Tolle Strecke viele Trails. Nette Leute, viele die man nur e.inmal im Jahr trifft. Wetter war super. Und der Start von AU aus war eher positiv, weil Wetter sicherer. Rundum gelungene Transalp.


----------



## MB-Biker (2. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Die Transalp ist immer noch eine coole Sache und zu empfehlen. Meist entspannte Atmospäre und viele interessante Leute. Im Unterschied zu @ctwitt war ich dieses Jahr von der Strecke selbst weniger begeistert. Zwar führte die Route durch sehr schöne Landschaften mit tollen Aussichten, aber leider viel zu viel auf Asphalt (an die 50%). Wenn das alles verkehrsarme Wege auf die Berge wären, hätte ich nichts dagegen. Leider fuhren wir aber viel auf stark befahrenen Hauptachsen, mussten uns gegen Busse, LKW's und Motorradfahrer wehren und auch deren Abgase einatmen. Z.B. auf die Plose hoch - ich kann nicht glauben, dass es da nicht bessere, sprich MTB taugliche, Wege hoch gibt. Die Trails waren aber wie oben beschrieben zahlreich und spassig. Leider tun sich viele Fahrer/-innen auf diesen nicht als sonderlich gute Könner/-innen hervor und können nur wenig fahren, bzw. laufen zu meist und stehen somit gezwungenermassen oft im Weg. Das Wetter war sensationell, kein Regen und immer warm (mit Aussnahme in Mayerhofen beim Start). Für einige war es wahrscheinlich zu heiss, bzw. hatten mit dem Kreislauf Mühe.

Das die diesjähre Transalp das 20-jähriges Jubiläum feiert, ist übrigens nicht aufgefallen. Ich hätte mindestens in Riva eine entsprechende Party erwartet oder etwas ähnliches. Sehr schade! 

In diesem Sinne - auf ein nächstes Mal!


----------

